# Hawaiian Kempo Meeting



## LawDog

I would like to propose a meeting of all those who are in the Hawaiian Kenpo/Kempo chain lineage. This meeting would be primarily for those who are from this lineage and also post on this or MAP forums. I believe situations develope because no one has really met face to face, to the other we are just a set of words on a forum.
In the past have found that many martial arts schools really have little respect for other schools, the respect given is just verbal not from the heart. After they met and work out and train hard with each other real respect developes.
I am not proposing a work out, what I am suggesting is that we get together, go out, have a good time and in over the course of time casually talk things over. We can meet at any where, I'm know as a taker of chances, are there any other "takers of chances" out there?
Other Kempoists may attend.
:highfive:


----------



## Carol

Me! Me!  :wavey:  Count me in!


----------



## Matt

LawDog said:


> I would like to propose a meeting of all those who are in the Hawaiian Kenpo/Kempo chain lineage. This meeting would be primarily for those who are from this lineage and also post on this or MAP forums. I believe situations develope because no one has really met face to face, to the other we are just a set of words on a forum.
> In the past have found that many martial arts schools really have little respect for other schools, the respect given is just verbal not from the heart. After they met and work out and train hard with each other real respect developes.
> I am not proposing a work out, what I am suggesting is that we get together, go out, have a good time and in over the course of time casually talk things over. We can meet at any where, I'm know as a taker of chances, are there any other "takers of chances" out there?
> Other Kempoists may attend.
> :highfive:




I'm in. I'm kind of swamped until mid-May, but I'd like to give it a try. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Funds are a bit tight here, but if there is any way possible, I'll try to be there. Would like to meet those I read.


----------



## kosho

I would like to also. Summer is a better time.  and funds are also a issue. 
but if it is some what close by  i will go... 1 night over stay  and about 8 hr drive...
to me is close
kosho


----------



## LawDog

July 2007, is this a good time for all of you daring ones?
I was hoping that John Bishop and Dan Weston and a few of the Karazenpo members would attend as well.


----------



## MJS

I'd be happy to attend.   I don't have my work schedule that far in advance, so as time draws near, we can finalize things. 

Mike


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

The voice of dissent, moi...

It's a nice idea, and perhaps the act of breaking bread together and downing a few brews would help repair some of the rifts. But I doubt it.

I know of, like, 6 guys, each with a claim to the Chow lineage, each sure of their place on the throne, each sure the other guys are pretenders. I've personally met 3 dufferent dudes who claim to have recieved leadership from Mitose while he was in prison, and 2 who claim to have recieved it from him before he went. 

I've been a fly on the wall long enough to watch rifts occur in kenpo, kajukenbo, Hawaiian kenpo/kempo, and so on. While I like the idea of making new friends, I don't think any great new truces or agreements are apt to be reached. Doesn't mean it can't be tried, mind you. I'm just a wee bit skeptical.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## marlon

where would you like to meet?

marlon


----------



## LawDog

It can't do any harm, besides, I have faith in my Kempo/Kenpo brothers/sisters.
:highfive:


----------



## kosho

where  are you thinking of this great event???????
Kosho


----------



## LawDog

It will depend on who will attend. In a few days we will know who will / will not attend then we can all decide on a good / fun location that works for all.
:drinkbeer


----------



## LawDog

Matt,
Can you make contact with Master Dwyer and Professor Shuras? If you can would you, ask them if they will consider attending?
It would be appreciated.


----------



## RevIV

LawDog said:


> Matt,
> Can you make contact with Master Dwyer and Professor Shuras? If you can would you, ask them if they will consider attending?
> It would be appreciated.


 
If i am around the weekend we do this, i will be there.  (July 7th is def. out.  Friends wedding 7/7/07) I will contact some of my Kempo/Kenpo school owner friends in NH and Mass and have them attend too.  Internet was down at home or I would of responded earlier.
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## Joe Shuras

Gm. Al, Good idea, like you said, 'nothing to lose' and if I may add, 'much to gain', I'm in! - Joe


----------



## LawDog

Master Dwyer, Prof. Shuras, Excellant, the circle is complete.
Lets start with a date.
July 21 - 22.
Is this date good for everyone?
:ultracool


----------



## Matt

LawDog said:


> Matt,
> Can you make contact with Master Dwyer and Professor Shuras? If you can would you, ask them if they will consider attending?
> It would be appreciated.



Looks like you already got 'em. 

Matt


----------



## Joe Shuras

LawDog said:


> Master Dwyer, Prof. Shuras, Excellant, the circle is complete.
> Lets start with a date.
> July 21 - 22.
> Is this date good for everyone?
> :ultracool


 
Looks good to me.


----------



## tshadowchaser

A get together like this helps to mend some broken ties and help all that attend get to know each other on a personal face to face bases.
I think this will be a start of something good for all that attend


----------



## MJS

LawDog said:


> Lets start with a date.
> July 21 - 22.
> Is this date good for everyone?
> :ultracool


 
Sounds good.


----------



## RevIV

MJS said:


> Sounds good.


 

I will be in Rindge NH that weekend but will make it to where ever we need to go to start things going down the right path in New England.
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## Carol

Count me in.  I think this is going to be an excellent get together.


----------



## marlon

sounds great.  Let's set a date.  July 2nd is my wife's birthday and the 2 weeks starting July 23rd i am off with the children.  in between that and i will find a way to make it

marlon


----------



## kosho

i MIGHT BE DOING A SEMINAR IN nh BUT i WILL TRY AND GET TO THIS. iT SOUNDS GREAT
KOSHO


----------



## LawDog

This is sounding better all of the time. Could everyone post a few locations? Then we, as a group, can choose one location that would be best for all.
I haven't been to an all encompassing group meeting like this in maybe three to four years. It was a fun time then as it will be again.
:drinkbeer


----------



## Joe Shuras

LawDog said:


> This is sounding better all of the time. Could everyone post a few locations? Then we, as a group, can choose one location that would be best for all.
> I haven't been to an all encompassing group meeting like this in maybe three to four years. It was a fun time then as it will be again.
> :drinkbeer


 
Just a suggestion, Al. Why don't we get list of where everyone who will be attending lives. Then pick a location that is like a halfway point to the vast majority of the attendees? After all, majority always rules, lol. - Joe


----------



## LawDog

Joe,
Sounds ok to me, I live in the Brockton Massachusetts area.


----------



## Joe Shuras

LawDog said:


> Joe,
> Sounds ok to me, I live in the Brockton Massachusetts area.


 
Millville, Ma. area, outside of Milford which is about 45 minutes from Boston, 40 minutes from Providence, R.I. and about 30 minutes from Worcester.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Athol, ma.   30 minutes west of  Fitchburg, and worchester and about the same from Rindge

I would like to attend if my work will permit and you would allow an outsider to meet all of you  and listen to your stories

Off topic:  RevIV   where in Rindge may I ask


----------



## LawDog

TShadowChaser,
Sure why not. You can even sit we members of the "Over the Hill" gang.
iratesku


----------



## Carol

I'm in the Salem, Mass. area.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Well, I'm certainly going to try to make it, if I'm welcome ... I'd like to meet you all. However, I'm way out here on the left coast, so it ain't gonna be easy. Of course it's not going to matter a whole bunch to me where on the east coast it is held, but easy access to a major airport would be nice ... just in case I am able to fly back.


----------



## MJS

I'm in Cromwell, CT. which is south of Hartford.


----------



## LawDog

14 Kempo,
Of course you are, distance does not define a brother in the arts. 
:ultracool


----------



## kosho

I'm in Orange ma about 40 mins
and 55 min from jaffery NH
Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

Count me in also!!!  I'm in Middleton which is 25 miles north of Boston.


----------



## tshadowchaser

14 kempo, 
 Bradley is a an hour or so away from where it may be held or Worchester in 
Ma, as well as Boston would be your best bet.  Bradley would have more flights as would Boston.  I am sure if you where coming in some one would be happy to meet you at the airport.  No I do not go to Boston


----------



## Matt

Way out on Cape Cod (about 3 hours from Worcester). 
But I did manage to find myself in Chelmsford today. :drinkbeer 
Matt


----------



## LawDog

Matt,
I take it that you guys had a a few suds after the workout?


----------



## Matt

LawDog said:


> Matt,
> I take it that you guys had a a few suds after the workout?



Unfortunately, just one. I had a long drive home. It was strictly cola after that. :ultracool


----------



## CTKempo Todd

Hey,
I'd love to go to...

Problem is I'm in NJ that weekend playing with my motorcycle friends..

Please keep me in the loop brothers and sisters and might I lobby for a different weekend..Oh well but it's not all about me


----------



## DavidCC

I'd like to come and meet you Mr. C and some of you others too,  but it's probably not going to happen for me for a couple of reasons:

(1) becasue of who I train under most of you wouldn't want me there

(2) some higher-ups in one or two of the relevant organizations have threatened me with bodily harm over the issues behind (1), and I would hate for them to mess up their criminal records by actually carrying through on their word.  (There are other outcomes you can imagine but I'll leave it at this, the most humble of them.)

-David
www.kempokarate.com


----------



## KempoShaun

I'm in Worcester, and if Matt, Jesse and Prof. Shuras are there, count me in.  Haven't seen any of them in quite sometime.  Look forward to meeting Mr. Cunningham and others as well!  I still won't be back to full health, so I won't be working, nor will I be able to workout, but I'd love to meet up and "hang out".  :asian:


----------



## Carol

KempoShaun said:


> I'm in Worcester, and if Matt, Jesse and Prof. Shuras are there, count me in.  Haven't seen any of them in quite sometime.  Look forward to meeting Mr. Cunningham and others as well!  I still won't be back to full health, so I won't be working, nor will I be able to workout, but I'd love to meet up and "hang out".  :asian:



It'd be great to meet you Shaun.  Hope you are healing up on schedule.  :asian:


----------



## RevIV

tshadowchaser said:


> Off topic: RevIV where in Rindge may I ask


 
Lake Sunshine (Contokook or something like that)  Foggs Gas station ring a bell?
Jesse


----------



## RevIV

So as to a meeting point I will throw out some ideas
Framingham, Natick something on the 495 loop.  I was checking from these towns:  Bridge water, Chelmsford, Orleans, Orange, Ringde, Worcester, Salme (ma), Milford, athol and Cromwell CT...  I figured 495 would help people west of Boston.  Just trying to keep this ball rolling.
Jesse


----------



## KempoShaun

anywhere in MA is good for me, especially off 495 or the Mass Pike.  Good call Jesse! :karate:


----------



## LawDog

Jesse,
Your suggestion sounds ok to me. I do not know that area well, could you take the bull by the horns and set up a location for us?
Thanks,


----------



## kosho

*I'd like to come and meet you Mr. C and some of you others too, but it's probably not going to happen for me for a couple of reasons:

(1) becasue of who I train under most of you wouldn't want me there

(2) some higher-ups in one or two of the relevant organizations have threatened me with bodily harm over the issues behind (1), and I would hate for them to mess up their criminal records by actually carrying through on their word. (There are other outcomes you can imagine but I'll leave it at this, the most humble of them.)

-David*


* 
David,  So who do you train with?????   you can email me if you want.
wowchess1311@yahoo.com 
Kosho

*


----------



## kosho

also 495 should  be ok as long as I do not have a seminar I am helping teach that weekend.. in Jaffery NH
Kosho


----------



## Blindside

DavidCC said:


> I'd like to come and meet you Mr. C and some of you others too, but it's probably not going to happen for me for a couple of reasons:
> 
> (1) becasue of who I train under most of you wouldn't want me there
> 
> (2) some higher-ups in one or two of the relevant organizations have threatened me with bodily harm over the issues behind (1), and I would hate for them to mess up their criminal records by actually carrying through on their word. (There are other outcomes you can imagine but I'll leave it at this, the most humble of them.)
> 
> -David
> www.kempokarate.com


 
Hi David,

I've made fun of your instructor on this and other forums, but what these "higher-ups" have done is just plain wrong.  Personally I don't care who you train under, YOU are welcome to drop in at our school anytime and I'm sure you would be welcome at a gathering.  I'm sorry to hear about what these "higher-ups" have said.

Lamont


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

DavidCC said:


> I'd like to come and meet you Mr. C and some of you others too, but it's probably not going to happen for me for a couple of reasons:
> 
> (1) becasue of who I train under most of you wouldn't want me there
> 
> (2) some higher-ups in one or two of the relevant organizations have threatened me with bodily harm over the issues behind (1), and I would hate for them to mess up their criminal records by actually carrying through on their word. (There are other outcomes you can imagine but I'll leave it at this, the most humble of them.)
> 
> -David
> www.kempokarate.com


 
Mostly, they're blowhards. Follow your bliss, and go whither thou wilst.

The whole idea behind this is to put faces and names together, and see what goodness we can find in each other. The rest is just noise.


----------



## RevIV

LawDog said:


> Jesse,
> Your suggestion sounds ok to me. I do not know that area well, could you take the bull by the horns and set up a location for us?
> Thanks,


 
All right.. I will start looking this week.  Kosho -- what time is the seminar in Jaffrey?  I might be in Jaffrey that morning myself.  I think Framingham might have more of what we are looking for. But all of RTE 9 has Bar/Restaurants which is what i think we will need,  Space to mingle.
Jesse


----------



## RevIV

yeah,, that post made me a Blue Belt.. sorry, little things are making me happy -- I either have a cold or the Allergies are not going to be fun this year.


----------



## tshadowchaser

DavidCC The whole idea behind this is to put faces with names and to get to meet people face to face, with the hope of maybe mending old wounds. I am sure if you can make it you will be received with respect.
RevIV sounds familiar but I have not been up that way except to pass through town in a while
Kosho please say hello to your instructor for me while you are there. I'll try to get over to your place some time next week


----------



## Carol

David, you are more than welcome to join us.  This is a chance for us all to get together and hang out.


----------



## Carol

Salem, Mass is a place that's a bit different.  There are lots of things do see that you don't really find in the rest of the country with all the witch museums and curiosity shops.  Plus its a good area to walk around, sight see, people-watch, and just basically hang out.  

Parking used to be horrible but that's even better over the last few years with the addition of a new parking garage down by Pickering Wharf.

I live locally, if I can help out in any way, I'm happy to do so.


----------



## DavidCC

Big salute of respect to all of you 

thank you


----------



## Joe Shuras

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm in the Salem, Mass. area.


 
*Bewitched??????* *Just kidd'n Carol, lol, I know you're an :angel: *


----------



## RevIV

Joe,
I was going to get a hold of Hanshi Seavey, wasn't sure if you were going to see him anytime soon.?
Jesse


----------



## Carol

Joe Shuras said:


> *Bewitched??????*



Well...in Salem there's a statue of Elizabeth Montgomery who starred in Bewitched 








*



			Just kidd'n Carol, lol, I know you're an :angel:
		
Click to expand...

*
LOL! Do I need to put a spell on you Professor Joe?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## kosho

All right.. I will start looking this week. *Kosho -- what time is the seminar in Jaffrey? I might be in Jaffrey that morning myself. I think Framingham might have more of what we are looking for. But all of RTE 9 has Bar/Restaurants which is what i think we will need, Space to mingle.
Jesse*

It would be a weekend event. friday night - sunday.  But there is a 50/50 chance it will be the last weekend also. as soon as I know I will let you all know. I think this will be a great thing to all get together  and what not. 
Kosho


----------



## LawDog

Hooters Bar and Grill in Salem


----------



## LawDog

CTKempo_Todd.
What type of motor do you ride?


----------



## Carol

LawDog said:


> Hooters Bar and Grill in Salem



That would be a cool idea!   But....it's in Salem NH, not Salem MA.  But if everyone is up for a roadtrip


----------



## RevIV

Carol Kaur said:


> That would be a cool idea! But....it's in Salem NH, not Salem MA. But if everyone is up for a roadtrip


 
you guys are making it easier for me,  They do have great crab legs there.


----------



## CTKempo Todd

LawDog said:


> CTKempo_Todd.
> What type of motor do you ride?


 

A 2005 Honda ST1300..(The motor is a 125 Horsepower, Fuel injected V4)

I can't get off of it... 40,000 miles and 18 states visited in a year and a half of ownership..I rode all winter (14 degrees..Just put on some good gear, move the electric windshield up the high setting with the 'button of awe" and rock on...)

This is a picture of me taken at Deal's Gap, North Carolina last November...


----------



## Joe Shuras

RevIV said:


> Joe,
> I was going to get a hold of Hanshi Seavey, wasn't sure if you were going to see him anytime soon.?
> Jesse


 
Yes, Jesse, no problem, I'll talk to him tonight or tommoro. - Joe


----------



## Joe Shuras

Carol Kaur said:


> Well...in Salem there's a statue of Elizabeth Montgomery who starred in Bewitched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> LOL! Do I need to put a spell on you Professor Joe? :lol: :lol:  *


*

LOL, it depends of what kind of spell!!!*


----------



## RevIV

I have been talking to a few other Kempo people who do not frequent this forum and they seem interested also.  I will be in the Natick area Friday and if i get a chance to get down there early enough i will check out a few places on RTE 9.  
Jesse


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

It looks like all y'all are building something good here. "If you build it, they will come."

Keep up the project and good work; it's fun to watch!

D.


----------



## LawDog

CTKempo_Todd,
Nice ride. Top end is what? Shifting six or five?
I see by the photograph that we have something in common, "Corners". Have fun.
This is my motor, it has a factory high performance package.


----------



## CTKempo Todd

LawDog said:


> CTKempo_Todd,
> Nice ride. Top end is what? Shifting six or five?
> I see by the photograph that we have something in common, "Corners". Have fun.
> This is my motor, it has a factory high performance package.


 

Thanks..Top end is around 150 mph. (5 speed) (I've hit 145 and it is so smooth I took one hand off the bars)

The ST13 is not a sport bike, its a Sport-Tourer so it is not light. Its built for a balance of sporty riding, carving into corners, good strong accelleration (0 - 60 in 3.4 seconds, 1/4 mile in 11 seconds @120mph),
great long distance characteristics (7.7 gallon gas tank with a 300+ mile range, hard removable luggage, electrically adjustable windshield, awesoem wind protection) etc..

I've done a 720 mile day without any issue whatsoever..I love it's versatility and range of riding characteristics.


----------



## marlon

do we have a specific date yet?

marlon


----------



## RevIV

marlon said:


> do we have a specific date yet?
> 
> marlon


 
We are looking at July 21st.  It is a saturday.  6 hours for a beer...I miss livin next to you Canadians (sometimes)  Marlon- you make it in, first beer is on me.
Jesse


----------



## KempoShaun

21st is great for me, the following weekend would be the Ocean State Grand Nationals, so I like the 21st. :asian:


----------



## marlon

you're on Jesse.  But when you come up here i'll treat you to some real beer...

marlon


----------



## Kosho-Monk

Hello Everyone,

I haven't posted in a while as I have been building up my school - Evans Kempo Karate in Jaffrey, NH - www.jaffreykarate.com.  I'd like to be a part of this as well, if that's cool with everyone.  

My summer retreat dates are not finalized yet, so I can certainly switch things around.  I will check back here more often to keep up to date with the details. 

Take care,
John Evans


----------



## MJS

Kosho-Monk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while as I have been building up my school - Evans Kempo Karate in Jaffrey, NH - www.jaffreykarate.com. I'd like to be a part of this as well, if that's cool with everyone.
> 
> My summer retreat dates are not finalized yet, so I can certainly switch things around. I will check back here more often to keep up to date with the details.
> 
> Take care,
> John Evans


 
Hopefully you can make it!  It'll be great to meet you! 

Mike


----------



## bill007

marlon said:


> you're on Jesse. But when you come up here i'll treat you to some real beer...
> 
> marlon


 
Bring him a Fin du Monde or a Maudite Marlon... :drinkbeer


----------



## LawDog

This is working out better than hoped. It will be held on the weekend of July 21, 2007 in either Massachusetts or New Hampshire,(Hooterville).
This is like the 70's all over, excellant.
:cheers:


----------



## Carol

bill007 said:


> Bring him a Fin du Monde or a Maudite Marlon... :drinkbeer



He doesn't need to go to Canada for those two, they're sold in floor-packs at a local sprit shop.  You know...one, two, three, floor.


----------



## bill007

Carol Kaur said:


> He doesn't need to go to Canada for those two, they're sold in floor-packs at a local sprit shop. You know...one, two, three, floor.


 
Good to know Carol, I could'nt have a bloody ceasar last year in Westford


----------



## MJS

LawDog said:


> This is working out better than hoped. It will be held on the weekend of July 21, 2007 in either Massachusetts or New Hampshire,(Hooterville).
> This is like the 70's all over, excellant.
> :cheers:


 
Has a location been decided upon?


----------



## LawDog

MJS,
RevIV is working on a location for us.


----------



## RevIV

If it is going to be off of the 495 or mass pike i have been looking at a place called Jack Harvards (I believe)  hopefully i will get a chance to see it next week.  Besides that i think that as long as we have a date the best place will show itself as more people respond.  It seems to be a gathering of at least,, off the top of my head, 15.  But it is still more than 3 full months ahead.
Jesse


----------



## Carol

RevIV said:


> If it is going to be off of the 495 or mass pike i have been looking at a place called Jack Harvards (I believe)  hopefully i will get a chance to see it next week.  Besides that i think that as long as we have a date the best place will show itself as more people respond.  It seems to be a gathering of at least,, off the top of my head, 15.  But it is still more than 3 full months ahead.
> Jesse



The John Harvard Brew Pub at the Natick Mall.  Good place, been there a couple times for some business get-togethers.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Carol Kaur said:


> The John Harvard Brew Pub at the Natick Mall. Good place, been there a couple times for some business get-togethers.


 
I have no idea what you all are talking about, but I sure hope I can make a trip back that way to meet ... LOL


----------



## RevIV

Carol Kaur said:


> The John Harvard Brew Pub at the Natick Mall. Good place, been there a couple times for some business get-togethers.


 
I did not know it was actually in the mall.  It was suggested to me by some of the families down in Natick.  I will go and check it out/ have a soda/ and report back on it. 
Jesse


----------



## LawDog

RevIV,
Is there a hotel close by? A few of us will need/want one.


----------



## Carol

RevIV said:


> I did not know it was actually in the mall.  It was suggested to me by some of the families down in Natick.  I will go and check it out/ have a soda/ and report back on it.
> Jesse



If memory serves me correctly its on Mall property, either at one extreme end of the mall or detatched from the mall but in the same Parking lot.  Been a couple years wince I've been there.


----------



## Carol

LawDog said:


> RevIV,
> Is there a hotel close by? A few of us will need/want one.



There are several nearby..the area is wall to wall retail for several miles...it may be good to see if we can go in on a group rate with one of the hotels.


----------



## Carol

14 Kempo said:


> I have no idea what you all are talking about, but I sure hope I can make a trip back that way to meet ... LOL



The John Harvard is a local brew pub and eatery that first made its claim to fame in Harvard Square.  If you can picture a brew pub that caters to Harvard students and features stained-glass reliefs that have lampooned famous local politicians....you kind of get an idea of the place.  

We'd love to have you out 14Kempo!


----------



## LawDog

This will be a good thing for the SKK group. The full group hasn't had a fun time get together in a very long time.
This will be good for all New England martial arts.
:supcool:


----------



## 14 Kempo

Can we go as far as to say I have my roots in New England? It's a stretch, but both my parents are from Providence, R.I. 

How's that ... LOL


----------



## Carol

14 Kempo said:


> Can we go as far as to say I have my roots in New England? It's a stretch, but both my parents are from Providence, R.I.
> 
> How's that ... LOL



That sounds fantastic!  Plus you don't have to be a New Englander to join us.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Carol Kaur said:


> That sounds fantastic! Plus you don't have to be a New Englander to join us.


 
Yeah I know, but might feel a bit of an outsider, having this west coast accent and all ... LOL


----------



## LawDog

14_Kempo
Extended family you are


----------



## MJS

LawDog said:


> This will be a good thing for the SKK group. The full group hasn't had a fun time get together in a very long time.
> This will be good for all New England martial arts.
> :supcool:


 
I agree!  It'll be great to meet people, and have some good conversation.


----------



## KempoShaun

John Harvard's is actually in Shoppers World.  Great little place, I'm there a few times a year.  It's actually a micro-brewery attached to a restaurant.  Great wings. :drinkbeer


----------



## Carol

14 Kempo said:


> Yeah I know, but might feel a bit of an outsider, having this west coast accent and all ... LOL



Just don't pronounce any of your R's unless you add them do a word ending in a vowel, use "wicked" as your main superlative and you'll be fine


----------



## Carol

KempoShaun said:


> John Harvard's is actually in Shoppers World.  Great little place, I'm there a few times a year.  It's actually a micro-brewery attached to a restaurant.  Great wings. :drinkbeer



Oops.  That parts's actually Shoppers World?  

Yes gents, this is a gal that likes MA better than shopping...believe it or not...


----------



## tshadowchaser

it is not wicked you add it's "more beer"


----------



## kosho

So we are going to meet on July 21st???
I think that works for me also...
Kosho


----------



## KempoShaun

for those wondering, shopper's world is located right off Rt. 9 and the masspike, with easy access to and from 495.  I'm all for the 21st there, if we get a concensus, then we can set up a date.


----------



## LawDog

KempoShaun,
I believe that the group concensus has locked in the 21'st. A final location is being worked on now.


----------



## Matt

Brew Pub? Works for me. 

Mr. Hatch is also planning on joining us. He doesn't spend much time on the internet. 

Matt


----------



## RevIV

KempoShaun said:


> for those wondering, shopper's world is located right off Rt. 9 and the masspike, with easy access to and from 495. I'm all for the 21st there, if we get a concensus, then we can set up a date.


 
The date is set.  It is July 21st.  The location is almost set.  Now what time do we want to do this.  A lot of you probably teach on Saturdays.  So you will need time to do your thing after that.
Jesse


----------



## LawDog

I will be setting up coverage for my weekend classes so anytime is fine.
:ultracool


----------



## MJS

I'm most likely taking that day off, so anytime is good for me as well.


----------



## RevIV

You guys are making this easy.  Happy Easter.
Jesse


----------



## kosho

I will set up a Asst. Instructor to cover my saturday class also. how about 1 pm?

Kosho


----------



## RevIV

I am probably going to push more towards 2 or 3.  I know i will not be able to get coverage in one of my schools and that sat. follows a huge week of summer camps for me.  This gathering will be exactly what i need.
Jesse


----------



## LawDog

I would like it later during the day, anywhere from 4pm on would be good.


----------



## kosho

4 pm  works for me......I  just tell me a time  and place.....
looking forward to this, should be fun...
kosho


----------



## tshadowchaser

dose not matter i have a cold and will not be at work that day so when ever is a good time


----------



## RevIV

All right.

July 21st, 4pm it is.  Most likely John Harvards.  Heading to NY this weekend so I will not be able to get down there this week.  I will try and get a lay out of the place though.  If anyone has been there, does it have a nice open area to have a few and be able to move around too?
Jesse


----------



## KempoShaun

not much room to move, it's more of a restaurant than a true "pub"...


----------



## Carol

KempoShaun said:


> not much room to move, it's more of a restaurant than a true "pub"...



When I was there with the business group they put us in a sort of back room that was quite accomodating for a small group.


----------



## LawDog

Greetings to all of you SKK guys & guyetts,
Rev1V, any new information available on the location?


----------



## kosho

Hi,
      surgery went well. friday for me...    hopfully 12 weeks will go by fast  and i will be back to 100 % training... Looking forward to this meeting. 
it is *July 21st at 4 pm*? Yes  and we  just need a place to meet now right... so let me know. Master evans  and i will be come to this. 
My weekend seminar i will be helping out with is july 29th weekend....
so this works out well. looking forward to this again.
 kosho


----------



## marlon

kosho said:


> Hi,
> surgery went well. friday for me... hopfully 12 weeks will go by fast and i will be back to 100 % training... Looking forward to this meeting.
> it is *July 21st at 4 pm*? Yes and we just need a place to meet now right... so let me know. Master evans and i will be come to this.
> My weekend seminar i will be helping out with is july 29th weekend....
> so this works out well. looking forward to this again.
> kosho


 

Glad to hear your surgery went well.. I wish you a full and speedy recovery

marlon


----------



## kosho

*Glad to hear your surgery went well.. I wish you a full and speedy recovery

marlon*
*__________________*

Thanks marlon.  Hope things are well for you. Did that student come back from the test she failed?
kosho


----------



## MJS

kosho said:


> Hi,
> surgery went well. friday for me... hopfully 12 weeks will go by fast and i will be back to 100 % training... Looking forward to this meeting.
> it is *July 21st at 4 pm*? Yes and we just need a place to meet now right... so let me know. Master evans and i will be come to this.
> My weekend seminar i will be helping out with is july 29th weekend....
> so this works out well. looking forward to this again.
> kosho


 
Great news!  Wishing you the best for a speedy recovery!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## kosho

MJS,
      Thanks everyones comments  are nice to see and hear. i look forward to getting together with you Mike this summer for a saturday down at your dojo in CT. I hope to bring some of my students  and maybe master evans  if he is free to come that weekend we are both open to.
 kosho


----------



## marlon

kosho said:


> *Glad to hear your surgery went well.. I wish you a full and speedy recovery*
> 
> *marlon*
> *__________________*
> 
> Thanks marlon. Hope things are well for you. Did that student come back from the test she failed?
> kosho


 

yes, it took her two weeks to come back and then another bit of time to test and she passed.  Her mother quit.
marlon


----------



## RevIV

Hi everyone-
Sorry i am a little slow to respond getting ready for my annual Alliance tournament in 2 weeks and well when you are running things it gets a little hectic as all of you know.  As for the brewery and room?  I have not gotten down there but i will.  The most important part is that we have a date and a time... As for a place well thats the easiest in my opinion.  But dont worry after the tournament (may 5th)  I will need a good brew so i will check it out.
Jesse


----------



## LawDog

RevIV,
Sounds good to me, thanks.


----------



## LawDog

Greetings all,
Within the next week or so I will be up in the Natick area, can anyone send/write the directions to where our meeting will be held?
Thanks,


----------



## Carol

From 128 and points East:  
At the junction of 128 and the Mass Pike, follow the Mass Pike Westbound for 6 miles to Exit 13.  

From 495 and points West:  
At the junction of 495 and the Mass Pike, follow the Mast Pike Eastbound for 10 miles to Exit 13.

=======================

Take Exit 13, Route 30, Natick.  Follow signs to Route 30 (Cochituate Road) EAST.  This is a long ramp that will take you through a through a 360 degree cloverleaf turn before merging on to Route 30 Eastbound.  

Stay in the right lane and take the immediate next right on Speen Street.

Follow Speen Street about a half mile.  Stay to the right and watch for signs pointing to Route 9 WEST.  

Merge on to Route 9 West.  The Natick Mall is on the right.  

Shoppers World is a large outdoor shopping complex just past the Natick Mall.

Follow signs to turn right in to Shoppers World.  

The John Harvard Brew Pub is in the back coner, near Bob's and AC Moore.

John Harvard Brew Pub
1 Worcester Road (Route 9 West)
Framingham, MA 01701
(508) 875-2337


----------



## LawDog

Thank you Carol K.


----------



## tshadowchaser

thanks for the directions   

now do we have an agreed upon time or is this going to be an ongoing all day get togeather whit a get there when you can meeting time and a keep Carol sober theam  :drinkbeer :lfao:


----------



## LawDog

From my understanding it is a get there no later than 4pm. TShadowChaser, I guess you are now the CK team leader.
:ultracool


----------



## tshadowchaser

Not me but thank you I'll have enough trouble keeping myslef in line   LOL


----------



## MJS

Just confirming the date is still July 21st?


----------



## LawDog

MJS,
Everyone who is planning on attending has stated that July 21, 2007 is good for them. So this date has been set. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## kosho

Ok  sorry  but, do we have a meeting place?  time is 4 pm still?
Kosho


----------



## MJS

kosho said:


> Ok sorry but, do we have a meeting place? time is 4 pm still?
> Kosho


 
Looks like its here.


----------



## kosho

MJS  
        Thanks, I know where this mall is so I should be able to find the place  again thank you,
 kosho


----------



## RevIV

Sorry guys but it has been crazy for me.  On friday June 1st i will be teaching in Natick and after i will be going over to Jon Harvards for a drink and food, but primarily to check out the layout of the building to see if it will be suitable for us to meet, socialize and all and all be comfy.  If it seems like the only way to be is to sit, well that i do not think will work because if you guys are like me (which being all martial artist probably are) I need to move around.  So i will be able to report after that.  Wont be around this weekend.. great weekend, plus wedding anniversary and birthday.. Nice.. I'll be in NH, fishing, boating, swimming, and well anything else that would make you jealus pretend im doing that too.  haha.
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## marlon

congrats on your anniversary Jesse!!  Enjoy

marlon


----------



## RevIV

Thanks Marlon,

Well i just got done teaching my last private lesson of the day.  And it is now officially weekend for me.  Normally i would be teaching till 9 tonight but my friend flies into Logan at 5pm so i have to get there a little early.  nice.  Well 2 more months and we will be able to actually put faces to names.
Jesse


----------



## kelly keltner

LawDog said:


> CTKempo_Todd,
> Nice ride. Top end is what? Shifting six or five?
> I see by the photograph that we have something in common, "Corners". Have fun.
> This is my motor, it has a factory high performance package.


nice bike

kk


----------



## RevIV

good afternoon and a happy rainy monday to everyone.  Well, i went to John Harvards last friday to check it out.  Heres the deal.. food is basically good sandwiches and a few other things.. the beer was well above par. but it is def. a restaurant.  There is a back room which i have reserved just in case that is where we decide to go but i am going to keep looking.  The way i feel, is we want to have a comfortable atmoshpere where we can meet, sit or stand enjoy some freedom of movement and also enjoy a good drink and some food.  How does everyone else feel about that?  If you are in agreement to this then i need to find another spot in the area.  I will be teaching in Natick tonight and will talk it over with some of the adult students from the area and see what they might reccomend.   Again i just do not think being confined to a table will be any good.  I hope everyone had a great sat. and kept warm on sunday.
Jesse


----------



## RevIV

on a side funny note,, i found my old Hawaiian shirt (old as in one year haaha)  that i am going to wear for this occasion.. i guess im just throwing out to everyone the basics of how formal im going to be..  
Jesse


----------



## MJS

RevIV said:


> good afternoon and a happy rainy monday to everyone. Well, i went to John Harvards last friday to check it out. Heres the deal.. food is basically good sandwiches and a few other things.. the beer was well above par. but it is def. a restaurant. There is a back room which i have reserved just in case that is where we decide to go but i am going to keep looking. The way i feel, is we want to have a comfortable atmoshpere where we can meet, sit or stand enjoy some freedom of movement and also enjoy a good drink and some food. How does everyone else feel about that? If you are in agreement to this then i need to find another spot in the area. I will be teaching in Natick tonight and will talk it over with some of the adult students from the area and see what they might reccomend. Again i just do not think being confined to a table will be any good. I hope everyone had a great sat. and kept warm on sunday.
> Jesse


 
Thanks for doing all the research Jesse!!  I'm not familiar with things in that area, but if everyone thinks another location would be better, I'm cool with that.

Mike


----------



## LawDog

Jesse,
I will follow your lead. Thanks for taking the time and effort to do this.
Al C.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I'll agree we need a place where we can move around: sit, stand, move

We still have time for someone to find a place that can meet those requirements 

A banquet room would most likely do as most of them are larger and have the room we might need

where ever we end  up I am sure we will all have a good time


----------



## RevIV

I will keep looking.  From this forum who is planning on staying at a hotel that night?  I remember someone asking if there were any hotels in the area.  A banquet hall is something that may be a little to much.  Thats some real planning.  But i will keep looking.  I have no problem checking these things out because i like to eat and drink in new places anyways.. Kindof like having a job that you love too.  oh wait.. I love my job. If anyone knows of a good place off of some of the major roots please give your input. the spots i have been lookin at are right off of mass pike, 95 and 495.  I may be underestimating the amount of people that are coming.  At first i thought about 20 but there may be a lot more than that.  Just the people on this board - their significant other, fellow teachers or students that are coming with them.  I know i will be there with myself and wife plus at least 4 other school owners. so right there is 6 and thats only if they dont bring their wives.  feel free to write to me so i can start putting numbers together.  A good hotel bar/restaurant may be the way to do too.
jdwire4326@aol.com 
Jesse


----------



## LawDog

Master Dwyer,
Buy the end of this week I will have an approximate number for you. In order to make it easier for you I hope that others who wish to attend can do the same for you.


----------



## CTKempo Todd

kelly keltner said:


> nice bike
> 
> kk


 
Thanks...

Just hit 2 years of ownership and 41,000 miles..
Another 835 miles this weekend playing in the Catskills and Adirondaks of NY..

Love digging into those long corners..wahoooooo

(Sorry for the hijack Gents)


----------



## LawDog

It's a time out for you, park your m/c in the corner for a few days.


----------



## marlon

RevIV said:


> I will keep looking. From this forum who is planning on staying at a hotel that night? I remember someone asking if there were any hotels in the area. A banquet hall is something that may be a little to much. Thats some real planning. But i will keep looking. I have no problem checking these things out because i like to eat and drink in new places anyways.. Kindof like having a job that you love too. oh wait.. I love my job. If anyone knows of a good place off of some of the major roots please give your input. the spots i have been lookin at are right off of mass pike, 95 and 495. I may be underestimating the amount of people that are coming. At first i thought about 20 but there may be a lot more than that. Just the people on this board - their significant other, fellow teachers or students that are coming with them. I know i will be there with myself and wife plus at least 4 other school owners. so right there is 6 and thats only if they dont bring their wives. feel free to write to me so i can start putting numbers together. A good hotel bar/restaurant may be the way to do too.
> jdwire4326@aol.com
> Jesse


 

Jesse, thanks for all the leg work.  i am coming alone and leaving right after cause it is my son's birthday on the 23rd.  How about a place that has a terrase and some room outside to 'move' around a bit?
marlon


----------



## Carol

RevIV said:


> I will keep looking.  From this forum who is planning on staying at a hotel that night?  I remember someone asking if there were any hotels in the area.  A banquet hall is something that may be a little to much.  Thats some real planning.  But i will keep looking.  I have no problem checking these things out because i like to eat and drink in new places anyways.. Kindof like having a job that you love too.  oh wait.. I love my job. If anyone knows of a good place off of some of the major roots please give your input. the spots i have been lookin at are right off of mass pike, 95 and 495.  I may be underestimating the amount of people that are coming.  At first i thought about 20 but there may be a lot more than that.  Just the people on this board - their significant other, fellow teachers or students that are coming with them.  I know i will be there with myself and wife plus at least 4 other school owners. so right there is 6 and thats only if they dont bring their wives.  feel free to write to me so i can start putting numbers together.  A good hotel bar/restaurant may be the way to do too.
> jdwire4326@aol.com
> Jesse




I'll likely be staying the night at a hotel.  I don't drink all that often and don't want to chance drinking and driving.  

Something that may be a good alternative is Owen O'Leary's at the Hampton Inn in Natick.  It's an Irish bar with decent menu as well as a good amount of pub food, and in the same general area (Natick/Framingham line, right off the Route 30 exit).

As an alternative...  

While not as centrally located, if anyone wanted to come up to Salem, Mass. and start the day by doing some stick banging at a very good Filipino school, I could probably arrange that.    It's something different to do.   There are also some restaurants, places to stay, and many things to do in that area as well.

I don't mind one way or the other, just wanted to throw out an idea.


----------



## RevIV

Carol Kaur said:


> I'll likely be staying the night at a hotel. I don't drink all that often and don't want to chance drinking and driving.
> 
> Something that may be a good alternative is Owen O'Leary's at the Hampton Inn in Natick. It's an Irish bar with decent menu as well as a good amount of pub food, and in the same general area (Natick/Framingham line, right off the Route 30 exit).
> 
> As an alternative...
> 
> While not as centrally located, if anyone wanted to come up to Salem, Mass. and start the day by doing some stick banging at a very good Filipino school, I could probably arrange that.  It's something different to do. There are also some restaurants, places to stay, and many things to do in that area as well.
> 
> I don't mind one way or the other, just wanted to throw out an idea.


 

I know right where the O'leary's place is, not far from where 495 meets 9.  I believe they remodeled it within the past year or so.  I will go check it out. As for a work out before hand, I will have to pass.  I like the original idea of just meeting up in an informal setting, what happens after that only the future knows. --  side note,  Marlon did you really bring up a terrace/terrase?  cause im going to say i thought that was funny.  Def. would be nice, but now your talking about going into boston.  Marlon,are you going to make the drive in early and then leave that day? thats a long drive.
Jesse


----------



## kosho

Hello,
          Myself  Steve Bonk ( kosho )  and  Master Evans (Kosho monk)
are planning on coming. I look forward to this and maybe this could turn into a yearly event.
Kosho


----------



## KempoShaun

I'll be there, and hopefully I can bus Rebelo Sensei to Worcester the night before, and we can go from Worcester.  I'm still hoping for John Harvard's, but anywhere we go, we need to make sure that if we're going to "move around" (I know we're not talking sparring or anything) that they won't be "insurance paranoid" or something.  Just my ramblings.


----------



## RevIV

KempoShaun said:


> I'll be there, and hopefully I can bus Rebelo Sensei to Worcester the night before, and we can go from Worcester. I'm still hoping for John Harvard's, but anywhere we go, we need to make sure that if we're going to "move around" (I know we're not talking sparring or anything) that they won't be "insurance paranoid" or something. Just my ramblings.


 
Going to have to say John Harvards is to stuffy, and when i say move around, I am 100% talking about it with a drink in hand.  Harvards we will have to sit so mingling will be difficult. I will be in Natick again tom. for a meeting and i am going to try and have it at O'leary's so i can get a look at the place.  There was another mention of a Greek Place on rte 30 framingham/Natick line right near Harvard's that I was told had great food and a big lounge to sit or move around comfortably.  Thanks for the replies everyone but it would still be easier if you privately emailed me so i have them on hardcopy on my computer.
Jesse


----------



## KempoShaun

RevIV said:


> when i say move around, I am 100% talking about it with a drink in hand.


 
I figured so Jesse, just me being paranoid, or cautious maybe...  One of the two I'm sure.  :wink2:

P.s. Ignore my ramblings, I'm on some heavy pain meds at the moment


----------



## RevIV

KempoShaun said:


> I figured so Jesse, just me being paranoid, or cautious maybe... One of the two I'm sure. :wink2:
> 
> P.s. Ignore my ramblings, I'm on some heavy pain meds at the moment


 

as the old saying goes,,,  "hey,hey grab my wrists let me show you something."   question, do your friends still fall for this?  mine don't
Jesse


----------



## KempoShaun

lol, no, that stage ended after the last family get together (10 or so years ago) when one of my uncles said "So, still training in that useless karate?  You need to train like those UFC guys, because what are you going to do if someone attacks you like this!" and found himself, virtually unharmed, laying on the ground with me already on the other side of the yard talking to one of my cousins.  He's one of the BJJ guys who thinks that the Gracies are our Lord incarnate (No, I have NOTHING against the Gracies folks!).  It was slightly amusing, but the rest of the family leaves me alone now, and in MY family, that's a good thing.


----------



## LawDog

Just curious, does anyone know who from this forum is going to for sure attend?


----------



## Carol

I'll be there for sure.  Cancelled some other plans so I could make sure I'm there.


----------



## LawDog

Tis good. Been looking forward to meeting the wild one.


----------



## Carol

LawDog said:


> Tis good. Been looking forward to meeting the wild one.



Who you been listening too? :lol2:


----------



## LawDog

This "ENTIRE" forum to name a few.
:boing2::lol2:


----------



## Carol

:roflmao:

Wild by technogeek standards perhaps


----------



## RevIV

I was in Natick the other day and i saw another Owen O'Leary's.  This one was either in a hotel or right next to one.  The other one i knew of was further down RTE 9 in a free standing building.  Has anyone been to either one?  just wondering, i will be back down there next week to check out both places and finalize a good time with a great place.  So far i only have about 4 people who have confirmed with me they were coming,  GM Cunningham i know you said you would send me a list of people that you knew of.
Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## LawDog

Master D,
I will call them all tonight just to make sure then I will either pm or e-mail you.
I know that Prof. Shuras and Master Seavey were supposted to attend. I do not believe that many from the West Coast or Mid West area's are going to attend.
Four or twenty four matters not, it is a start and we have a great time.
See you then,


----------



## MJS

RevIV said:


> I was in Natick the other day and i saw another Owen O'Leary's. This one was either in a hotel or right next to one. The other one i knew of was further down RTE 9 in a free standing building. Has anyone been to either one? just wondering, i will be back down there next week to check out both places and finalize a good time with a great place. So far i only have about 4 people who have confirmed with me they were coming, GM Cunningham i know you said you would send me a list of people that you knew of.
> Thanks,
> Jesse


 
Jesse,

As of right now, put my name down.  Unless something comes up that I can't get out of, I'll be there.

Mike


----------



## LawDog

I have four confirmed, waiting on two more to respond.


----------



## Carol

RevIV said:


> I was in Natick the other day and i saw another Owen O'Leary's.  This one was either in a hotel or right next to one.  The other one i knew of was further down RTE 9 in a free standing building.  Has anyone been to either one?  just wondering, i will be back down there next week to check out both places and finalize a good time with a great place.  So far i only have about 4 people who have confirmed with me they were coming,  GM Cunningham i know you said you would send me a list of people that you knew of.
> Thanks,
> Jesse




I forgot there was two of them.  I was thinking of the one that isn't the freestanding one...I was thinking of the one that is at the Hampton Inn in Natick, not far from the John Harvard.  Been there a few times with my buddies from The Mathworks.  Decent food, lots of room to move around.


----------



## RevIV

Carol Kaur said:


> I forgot there was two of them. I was thinking of the one that isn't the freestanding one...I was thinking of the one that is at the Hampton Inn in Natick, not far from the John Harvard. Been there a few times with my buddies from The Mathworks. Decent food, lots of room to move around.


 
I did not know either, which is funny because i must of driven by the one at the hotel 50 times in the past 2 years.  I know some are going to want to stay and it does not get any safer than having it right at a hotel... so i will check that out next weds. and give a final thought on where we are going to meet the next day.  GM Cunningham, you are right, 4 or 20 it is a start.  I met Master John Evans last week and he told me he plans on coming and i know Master Matt Barnes will be there too.  Mike and Carol thanks i have you down and 3 others that PM'd me.
Jesse


----------



## Kosho-Monk

I'll be there for sure.  My wife just added it to the home calendar so nothing should stop me now!  And I know that Steve Bonk is going, too.

Are we going to meet at the hotel for sure?


Take care,
John


----------



## Carol

I think Sensei Jesse is going to check out Owen O'Leary's at the hotel for hiself next week just to make sure it fits what we are looking for.

It was a very good place last time I was there but I haven't been there in a coupla' years.  I trust his judgement.

Looking forward to meeting you Sensei Evans! :asian:


----------



## Jdokan

RevIV said:


> I was in Natick the other day and i saw another Owen O'Leary's. This one was either in a hotel or right next to one. The other one i knew of was further down RTE 9 in a free standing building. Has anyone been to either one? just wondering, i will be back down there next week to check out both places and finalize a good time with a great place. So far i only have about 4 people who have confirmed with me they were coming, GM Cunningham i know you said you would send me a list of people that you knew of.
> Thanks,
> Jesse


I will be there also, hopefully on two wheels if the weather holds out....If not my ol' truck knows the path well.....


----------



## Carol

Jdokan said:


> I will be there also, hopefully on two wheels if the weather holds out....If not my ol' truck knows the path well.....



Yaaay!


----------



## Kosho-Monk

Looking forward to meeting you as well, Carol.


-John


----------



## KempoShaun

I'm a definite, Natick is my old stomping grounds, Joe Rebelo is a probably a good bet too, if I can bus him up to me and then drive to Natick.  Just let me know where, we'll be there!


----------



## Carol

Excellent!  It will be good to see you and KenpoJoe. I hope he can make it.


----------



## RevIV

I can garuntee one thing, tommorow i scheduled my business meeting to be at Owen O'leary's so i will be able to make a good decision on it.  If im not exhausted i will post something tommorow evening.  Summer's are great but i double my hours at the dojo so we can have morning and evening classes, and it gets tiring to say the least.
Jesse


----------



## RevIV

http://www.owenolearys.com/Natickmain.htm

Here is the link to where we will be having the gathering.  I was there tonight.  It was a comfortable atmosphere, def. a more free to move around place than John Harvards.  I figure we can do what we want when we get there but i reserved us a spot in the pool area.  Its not a huge area but has some tables, 2 pool tables, music and games.  the place is big enough to wonder around with a large "lounge" area also.  Best part for the travelers is that it is in a Hotel.  Sooooo.
Saturday July 21st.   starting at 4pm
Owen O'Leary's Speen St. Natick.  
Can't wait to meet everyone.
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## marlon

thanks Jesse
marlon


----------



## KENPOJOE

Hi Folks,
As Shaun mentioned, I should be able to attend if all goes well!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## LawDog

Master Dwyer,
Late this evening, 21:30 hrs, I had to return to my school to get an item. I guess I just missed your phone call. I'll meet up with you in a couple of weeks, this will be an excellent event.
Who has contacted you and said that they would be attending?


----------



## RevIV

LawDog said:


> Master Dwyer,
> Late this evening, 21:30 hrs, I had to return to my school to get an item. I guess I just missed your phone call. I'll meet up with you in a couple of weeks, this will be an excellent event.
> Who has contacted you and said that they would be attending?


 
OK
Matt Barnes
Me and my wife
Sensei Jon Evans
GM Cunningham +3
Shawn Seifer
Kenpojoe
Mike ---MJS
TShadowChaser + 1
CTKempo --Todd
Jdokan
Carol Kaur
Marlon
Paul Castagno
Possibly some Kempo people from New Hampshire but they have not given me any def. yet.
Possibly,
Hanshi Seavey
and i Have not heard word from Prof. Shuras.
If i missed anyone or if you are bringing people with you, please let me know so i can make the proper arrangements -- the more the merrier.
In Peace
Jesse
dpkempo.com


----------



## RevIV

So that is 18 people who have given some definites.  
Jesse


----------



## LawDog

I am surprised that Stickarts, Prof. Joe and the crew from Code Cod Martial Arts are not attending.
I might have three more new ones attending.


----------



## 14 Kempo

I am pretty disappointed that I'm not going to be able to attend, but I think you all will understand once I'm able to post why that is. First of all I can say that part of the reasoning is that I will be attending a tournament in Las Vegas this weekend, so funding is an issue. Secondly, I am in the process of starting up a new business and I've run into some snags that need to be worked through.

Sorry, I was so looking forward to meeting you all. Hopefully this won't be a 'one-time' event.


----------



## RevIV

LawDog said:


> I am surprised that Stickarts, Prof. Joe and the crew from Code Cod Martial Arts are not attending.
> I might have three more new ones attending.


 

Matt Barnes from the cape will be there But Master Hatch has a prior family engagement.  Prof. Joe said he was going to give me a call but i have not heard anything from him.. These summer months are brutal.
Jesse


----------



## kosho

Hello,

Kosho  =  steve b will be driving down with John Evans, I also may have 2 of my students coming also. 

Also check out my new look web page for my Dojo
www.shaolinkempotraining.com 
it is still being worked on but most of it is up...
looking forward to meeting you all. Take care
kosho


----------



## RevIV

kosho said:


> Hello,
> 
> Kosho = steve b will be driving down with John Evans, I also may have 2 of my students coming also.
> 
> Also check out my new look web page for my Dojo
> www.shaolinkempotraining.com
> it is still being worked on but most of it is up...
> looking forward to meeting you all. Take care
> kosho


 
Steve B-  great looking site.  Cant wait to meet you.  My plans to work out with John Evans this summer is looking very grim but only because of good things that will make it almost impossible.  I am in negotiations right now on a new location that will be bigger and in a much better spot. Very excited but very nervous.
Jesse


----------



## Carol

Has Sensei Frank been invited?  Or has he already declined?


----------



## RevIV

Carol Kaur said:


> Has Sensei Frank been invited? Or has he already declined?


 
Anyone is invited, If sensei Frank knows about it he can come, this is not a closed get together.  Carol will you be bringing anyone?
Jesse


----------



## Carol

RevIV said:


> Anyone is invited, If sensei Frank knows about it he can come, this is not a closed get together.  Carol will you be bringing anyone?
> Jesse



I hope to bring my training partner, Andy Moynihan.  He wants to come but he's also busy job hunting so his schedule is day to day.


----------



## Hawke

Sounds like a fun get together.  I'm in the middle of starting a non profit MA club so I'll be busy for awhile.  

I took a look at the map and didn't recognize any of the freeways...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm out here in la la land by hollyweird...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boy am I jealous.....


----------



## kosho

*Steve B- great looking site. Cant wait to meet you. My plans to work out with John Evans this summer is looking very grim but only because of good things that will make it almost impossible. I am in negotiations right now on a new location that will be bigger and in a much better spot. Very excited but very nervous.*
*
Jesse

Jesse,
            Thanks I think we did meet once before in
 NJ. with Prof. Ingargiola about 2 years ago, at the weekend seminer events in NJ... anyways I think we did. but, look forward to meeting all of you on the 21st.  I did some ground work tonight  and did some pain to my left shoulder... The one I had ( 2 ) surgerys on...  NOT happy right now. Going to ICE...
P>S> don't Tell Sensei Evans... LOL*


----------



## RevIV

kosho said:


> *Steve B- great looking site. Cant wait to meet you. My plans to work out with John Evans this summer is looking very grim but only because of good things that will make it almost impossible. I am in negotiations right now on a new location that will be bigger and in a much better spot. Very excited but very nervous.*
> 
> *Jesse*
> 
> *Jesse,*
> *Thanks I think we did meet once before in*
> *NJ. with Prof. Ingargiola about 2 years ago, at the weekend seminer events in NJ... anyways I think we did. but, look forward to meeting all of you on the 21st. I did some ground work tonight and did some pain to my left shoulder... The one I had ( 2 ) surgerys on... NOT happy right now. Going to ICE...*
> *P>S> don't Tell Sensei Evans... LOL*


 
Well if we met in Atlantic City it will be good to see you again,  Things were hectic that weekend,  between Prof. I. working his magic and the Japanese contingency walking off to wherever they wanted to go my mind was everywhere -- i guess training all day, enjoying myself all evening and playing poke till the sun came up kindof messed with me.  I def. plan on being at the AMA event again in January.  
Jesse


----------



## RevIV

Hawke said:


> Sounds like a fun get together. I'm in the middle of starting a non profit MA club so I'll be busy for awhile.
> 
> I took a look at the map and didn't recognize any of the freeways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out here in la la land by hollyweird...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy am I jealous.....


 
You might have trouble finding it on local maps because we are on opposite sides of the country.  If you need any help on the non profit MA club i can lead you on to someone who did it for quit a few years.  We taught in the inner city and had state and federal grants that helped pay for the overhead.  It was very challenging but also less stress, we had a 3 month waiting list of students to get into the program so if anyone acted up, they were out.  
Jesse


----------



## Jdokan

kosho said:


> Hello,
> 
> Kosho = steve b will be driving down with John Evans, I also may have 2 of my students coming also.
> 
> Also check out my new look web page for my Dojo
> www.shaolinkempotraining.com
> it is still being worked on but most of it is up...
> looking forward to meeting you all. Take care
> kosho


I like what you've done...I'm in the mode of trying to develop one now myself.....What was your starting process....have you paid someone? Worked with Godaddy, or spent the many hours of digging up the material to create it yourself???  Any input is greatly appreciated..send PM if you prefer...


----------



## RevIV

wow, 5 days left. No one is talking about it, but i hope everyone is still planning on attending.
Jesse


----------



## LawDog

Will be there.


----------



## Carol

Me too! 

Andy found a job so he will likely be hitching a ride with me as well


----------



## Kosho-Monk

Steve Bonk and I (with a few students, too) will be there for sure.


-John


----------



## LawDog

My group is good to go.
:highfive:


----------



## LawDog

Hope to see all of you today. I have ten going.


----------



## tshadowchaser

will be at the meet today 
I'll be following Carol in so I can find the place.
Looking forward to meeting everyone

BTW  I will not be drinking today as I could not get out of working tonight and must drive back in time to change and work


----------



## 14 Kempo

Man, you guys are gonna have a blast, while I'm stuck out here in CA. Wish I could be there!

You all have fun and be safe ...


----------



## bill007

Hope you guy's having a good time, unfortunately I can't be there, please post a review after the event.


----------



## LawDog

Greetings all,
I had a good time at our little event. I finally got a chance to meet the people behind the names. I enjoyed the various conversations with all who attended.
:drinky:

The surpise of the evening was that Princes Carol was the quiet one, Shocker.
:idunno:

With luck this will be an annual or bi-annual event.


----------



## kosho

Hello,
        I also had a good time. Talked with many until about 10 pm. 
We then where going over to the Natick Dojo, to exchange some Idears  and movment, But the keys could not be found by jesse. Hopfully we do this soon again  with a work out in some where...

Best to all. 

Kosho

I have Hanshi Juchnik Coming in from Calf. In December. will post and send Info to you all.
This will be a great chance to meet, talk, and train with him...


----------



## Kosho-Monk

It was fun last night.  Really nice to meet each of you who attended.  I told Jesse that we really didn't need keys to get into the dojo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but he didn't go for it!

Take care,
John


----------



## Carol

Wow....what a GREAT time.  It really was wonderful meeting everybody and to learn a bit more about their styles and what they are doing with their schools.  

I had a chance to learn a lot more about Kosho, and even had a chance to meet one of Mr. Bock's students.  I also learned more about Shaolin Kempo, about some of the things the good folks here are doing with their schools, and I learned about a lot more of everything from KenpoJoe.

Folks if any of you have a chance to meet Joe Rebelo...the man is absolutely astounding!

Mr. and Mrs. Cunningham were fantastic people to get to know as well.  


On a side note.  

Everyone that can...please keep your prayers and good thoughts going for KempoShaun and his rehab.  We need him back on the mats and sharing his knowledge...and he sure as heck wants to be threre too.  




LawDog said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> 
> The surpise of the evening was that Princes Carol was the quiet one, Shocker.
> :idunno:



This time.    


[quote
With luck this will be an annual or bi-annual event.[/quote]


Dunno about the rest of you but I would be all for making this a biannual event.  

Thanks to everyone that helped make it happen!  :asian:


----------



## 14 Kempo

Man, sucks to be me, missing out on this event. Hopefully I'll be in a position to make the next, or the next, or the next.

However, I must admit ... I'm glad you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Sorry i had to leave so early but I had to get back in time for work.
I enjoyed meeting every one of you and The information being given in some of the conversations was great.
Lets plan on doing this again next year.


----------



## RevIV

kosho said:


> Hello,
> I also had a good time. Talked with many until about 10 pm.
> We then where going over to the Natick Dojo, to exchange some Idears and movment, But the keys could not be found by jesse.
> 
> Hey, dont throw me under the bus -sm=10.. I knew where the keys were i just did not have my car.  Haahaa.  Well i had a great time yesterday and got to go over some great concepts and meet some interesting people.
> Jesse


----------



## KENPOJOE

LawDog said:


> Greetings all,
> I had a good time at our little event. I finally got a chance to meet the people behind the names. I enjoyed the various conversations with all who attended.
> :drinky:
> 
> The surpise of the evening was that Princes Carol was the quiet one, Shocker.
> :idunno:
> 
> With luck this will be an annual or bi-annual event.


 
HI FOLKS!
I concur w/ Prof. Cunningham, It was a great event,a good time and nice people! It was good to see the nekick group [peggy,john,brian,Linda,...] was well as John,steve and samantha from the kosho group,Shadowchaser and his son,Carol and her friends,Prof.Seavy and his family,Matt Barnes & of course Jesse Dwire with his wife and Paul,& his other students! If i missed anyone else![just remembered Jeff Jones!]! It was a great time conversing on different people on everything from Kosho ryu,Shaolin kempo,Ed Parker's american kenpo,san chai na and more! Unfortunately, as I always say "I talk too much-I never shut up!"",But when you place me in that scenario, i'm in my element! BTW, I should announce that Matt Barnes won the unoffical "Hawaiian Shirt" contest with a hand made shirt by his wife [gotta love those hula girls and tikis!]. Speaking of shirts,Jesse's got a cool new school shirt and I was hoping to get one! The restaurant was an excellent choice and I enjoyed getting the "E-K-G special" pizza [pepperoni,linguica,bacon,hamburg & sausage] was tasty [and artery clogging]!
I really want to take a moment to thank Shaun Seifer for encouraging me to attend and providing transportation to the event. Shaun is going through some medical difficulties right now and having him even attend was a big deal for him right now. He is a good student, a good friend and I thank him for his help,assistance, and offering his assistance and his home during my short visit. I am indebted to you.
Thank you for your time and friendship!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Matt

Thanks for coming everyone, I really enjoyed meeting everyone, and seeing my old friends. I did take a couple pictures, and they are up as a little slide show at  my site.

Looking forward to continuing the conversations that we began there, and to doing this again. 

Matt


----------



## tshadowchaser

After reading Kenpo Joes post I thought I would mention for those that did not count all the names that there where between 20 and 25 people there when I was there. Thats a pretty good turnout for a first meet.

I think we should construct a thank you and send it to the restaurant they treated us with the utmost kindness and we where well taken care of by there staff. I talked with the manager before I left and he said we where welcome anytime and would be happy to have us back again.


----------



## MJS

Sounds like a great time.  I was hoping to be there, but a few RL things came up and had to pass.  I hope that this turns into a yearly event.


----------



## Jdokan

Great Night!  
       It was nice meeting you all...interesting conversations on the old Villari days....filled in some gaps that now make sense....Good to see Matt, Jesse & Joe again!!  Look forward to the next....Would be nice if we could do a workout/cookout before fall.....
Enjoy the day!
jeff,


----------



## LawDog

Greetings all,
As I stated before both Jan and I had a good time. On September 23 my organization is having a Kempo/Kenpo camp. This camp is free of charge for members and guests. I am inviting all of those who attended and their students to attend this camp as my guest. I would ask that you contact me if you are going to attend. If you are going to bring any of your students let me know how many. Check the web site under "training camps".
www.nekick.org
Al C.
:asian:


----------



## RevIV

LawDog said:


> Greetings all,
> As I stated before both Jan and I had a good time. On September 23 my organization is having a Kempo/Kenpo camp. This camp is free of charge for members and guests. I am inviting all of those who attended and their students to attend this camp as my guest. I would ask that you contact me if you are going to attend. If you are going to bring any of your students let me know how many. Check the web site under "training camps".
> www.nekick.org
> Al C.
> :asian:


 
Thank you for the invite. I just wrote it on the calendar and hopefully have time to go.  Today and tommorow should be the final moves for signing a new lease at a much bigger location.  Which needs to be gutted and rebuilt so time constraints will be an issue.
Jesse


----------



## KempoShaun

Hey folks!  Sorry for posting this so late, I had an AWESOME time at the little gathering and truly enjoyed meeting everyone that attended.  For those I've met, it was great seeing you again, for those I didn't, it was a pleasure meeting you.  Carol, thank you for your well wishes and prayers, I hope to back on the mat soon.  Joe, you know you're like a big brother to me, getting you there and letting you sleep in my guest room was no big deal.  Prof. Cunningham, I would love for this to become a staple event for us.  I just became an uncle, and I'm going in for an exploratory surgery tomorrow, so my online time is limited, but I'll try and get the few pictures from the event I have posted on my school's website.  Peace to all!


----------



## Danjo

Hey, was Joe Shuras there?


----------



## Carol

Sadly no, Professor Joe didn't make it.


----------



## marlon

I am really disdappointed not to have made it.  It soundslike everyone had a great time.  Somethingh came up with the children at the last minute.  Hopefully another one can be planned before December and we can all get together then.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## 14 Kempo

Yeah, I'm jealous ... wish I could have been there, I'm sure it was a great time had by all. Hoping for the next one, or the next.


----------



## LocknBlock

Did Master Bill Chun Jr. attend this event ?? Now he is aperson who was personally taught by Prof. Chow, in Hawaii at Kalihi Valley and by the way he is Hawaiian/Chinese. Now he has a wealth of knowledge of Hawaiian Kenpo/KaraHo. I heard he just might be doing a seminar in Oahu,Hawaii on the leeward side soon, perhaps once the details and particulars are worked out and agreed upon. There are very few left and young enough to have been taught by Professor, he is one of the few left both his father Bill Chun Sr. and himself were personally taught by Professor and did their best to take care of Prof.Chow in his latter years. maybe they are not as reknown as many of the indirect students of KENPO but thats because they were so humble. You people want the real raw KENPO, well go get Master Bill Chun Jr. for a seminar and you will be amazed at his knowledge and ability. If you really knew the Professor, he will be a reminder of Professor Chow. Aloha and mahalo ia oe, aloha ke akua and malama pono.


----------

